# [RISOLTO] Grave errore libexpat!

## pjphem

```

emanuele@cartina ~ $ firefox

No running windows found

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (127)

emanuele@cartina ~ $

```

e

```

cartina ~ # locate libexpat

/opt/vmware/workstation/lib/lib/libexpat.so.0

/opt/vmware/workstation/lib/lib/libexpat.so.0/libexpat.so.0

/usr/lib/libexpat.so.0

/usr/lib/libexpat.a

/usr/lib/libexpat.so.0.5.0

/usr/lib/libexpat.la

/usr/lib/libexpat.so

/usr/src/vmware-distrib/lib/lib/libexpat.so.0

/usr/src/vmware-distrib/lib/lib/libexpat.so.0/libexpat.so.0

cartina ~ #         
```

idee?  :Sad: Last edited by pjphem on Thu Mar 30, 2006 5:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nick_spacca

Hai gia provato a dare un:

```
revdep-rebuild -p
```

 per vedere se ci sono librerie/programmi che vanno ricompilati a causa di dipendenze "rotte"

(ovviamente dopo che hai visto che prog vuole ricompilare devi togliere il -p per compilarli effettivamente...  :Wink:  )

----------

## cloc3

Ci ho aperto un bug.

Si tratta solo di una stupida libreria che sale diversione.

Ma purtroppo stragtegica, perché forza un revdep-rebuild colossale, con la ricompilazione di tutta kde e mezzo gnome - quasi una reinstallazione ex-novo.

Se non fai il revdep potrebbe non partire nemmeno X.

Comunque, dev-libs/expat è stata messa masked proprio per questa ragione. Se non hai voglia o tempo di affrontare la mega reistallazione, fai il downgrade alla versione 1.9*

----------

## federico

Particolare pero' perche' ho avuto anche io questo problema e ho risolto sistemando link simbolici :

```

*  dev-libs/expat

      Latest version available: 2.0.0

      Latest version installed: 2.0.0

      Size of files: 1,320 kB

      Homepage:      http://expat.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   XML parsing libraries

      License:       as-is

```

```

blackman@altair ~ $ ls /usr/lib/*expa* -l

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 161276 Mar 30 16:34 /usr/lib/libexpat.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    793 Mar 30 16:34 /usr/lib/libexpat.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     17 Mar 30 16:34 /usr/lib/libexpat.so -> libexpat.so.1.5.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     17 Mar 30 16:38 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 -> libexpat.so.1.5.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     17 Mar 30 16:34 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 -> libexpat.so.1.5.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 130708 Mar 30 16:34 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.0

```

Fede

----------

## cloc3

 *federico wrote:*   

> Particolare pero' perche' ho avuto anche io questo problema e ho risolto sistemando link simbolici :
> 
> 

 

Anch'io ho fatto lo stesso, per i primi due giorni, altrimenti non funzionava nulla.

Ma ritengo che sia una soluzione comoda nell'immediato, ma pericolosa in prospettiva.

Credo infatti che i programmi compilati da ora in avanti saranno linkati alla librearia vecchia, pur utilizzando, di fatto, quella nuova.

Non credo che sia una condizione di lavoro salutare per una distribuzione così rapidamente in evoluzione come gentoo.

----------

## lavish

cloc3, no nè un bug.. come è stato detto "basta" un revdep-rebuild

Enorme in questo caso, sì.. però poi va tutto bene  :Smile: 

----------

## pjphem

risolto!

precisi e veloci come al solito  :Smile: 

grazie.

----------

## cloc3

 *lavish wrote:*   

> cloc3, no nè un bug.. come è stato detto "basta" un revdep-rebuild
> 
> Enorme in questo caso, sì.. però poi va tutto bene 

 

Lo so che non è un bug. Ma meritava che qualcuno ci facesse un bug.

Il problema è che aggiornando quell'unica libreria, si tagliano le gambe a metà della distribuzione appena compilata, magari con un misero PIII in sette giorni di compilazione.

Per di più, l'ebuild non segnala neppure all'utente la necessità di fare un revdep-rebuild.

Ancora. Gli effetti dell'aggiornamento sono disastrosi. Se tu in quel momento stai usando konqueror, improvvisamente scopri che i cookies non funzionano più. Se chiudi kde, scopri che non riparte e puoi capire il problema solo da una lettura attenta dell'ouput di startx. Se hai lanciato X con kdm, ti crescia sotto il naso e devi scoprire il (non?) baco nei log di sistema.

Non è un caso se immeditamente dopo la mia segnalazione il pacchetto è ritornato da ~ a mask. Credo che i developer dovranno fare molta attenzione a preparare gli utenti alla transizione verso la nuova versione.

Secondo me, quello di expat è un esempio emblematico dei pregi e dei difetti di gentoo.

Da un lato opportunità di aggiornamento esasperato, dall'altro esigenze di stabilità.

Quasi quasi, perché non ce ne facciamo sopra un flame?

----------

## kaosone

guarda che e' cosi' per il 99% delle librerie, non e' assolutamente un bug

----------

## SonOfTheStage

Perché dovremmo farne un flame scusa?

Se utilizzi ~arch sei consapevole che vai incontro a questi "problemi"...

----------

## cloc3

 *SonOfTheStage wrote:*   

> Perché dovremmo farne un flame scusa?
> 
> 

 

Certe osservazioni che ho fatto sono oggettivamente un flame, perché riguardano il senso della misura e non il significato tecnico di un fatto che è definibile in modo univoco.

D'altra parte, penso che un flame consapevole e strettamente attinente a gentoo possa essere sviluppato in maniera moderata, senza necessariamente scatenarsi in una rissa di opinioni.

La questione è che il rebuild è veramente molto grande.

Penso maggiore di quello per una transizione di gcc.

Eppure expat è una libreria tanto piccola. Immaginate se ce fossero molte così?

Per colmo, e quasi per beffa, è uscito la settimana prima della nuova versione di kde-3.5.2 ...

Non so voi, ma io mi sono sentito a un tratto la Principessa sul Pisello.

Vero è come voi dite, che in fondo "basta" un revdep-rebuild, ma anche questo genera in me stupore nel mettere in luce ad un tempo tutta la potenza e la fragilità degli strumenti di portage.

----------

## skakz

bastava guardare alla fine dell'upgrade di expat..

 *Quote:*   

>  * Please note that the soname of the library changed!
> 
>  * If you are upgrading from a previous version you need
> 
>  * to fix dynamic linking inconsistencies by executing:
> ...

 

----------

## Cazzantonio

E' una cosa normale che talvolta (raramente per fortuna) un aggiornamento ci costringa a grandi ricompilazioni a catena... consolati del fatto che avviene di rado.

Ma è un aggiornamento di sicurezza o un normale aggiornamento? Perché nel secondo caso nessuno ti obbliga ad aggiornare...

----------

## Luca89

A quanto ho capito stai lavorando su un sistema completamente ~, quindi credo che non sei nella condizioni di poterti lamentare per queste cose, se hai scelto di utilizzare sempre pacchetti ~ devi capire che problemi di queste ce ne sono ora e ce ne saranno sempre, hai scelto tu di utilizzare pacchetti in testing, se non ti piace puoi sempre utilizzare stabile e starai più tranquillo.

----------

